# Lake Anna, Barberton



## jjshbetz11

Anybody ever fish it? Is the bottom snaggy? Gonna try to make it out tonight. Haven't been fishing for seems like ever. Moving sucks!!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lewzer

How did you do? I fish it with my daughter. She catches all the stunted, undersized gills and I try to catch a bass or two. Bottom is gravel with some mud. Very little snags.
It's a great place for kids and catching bait.


----------



## jjshbetz11

Haven't made it yet, but the rain today got me off of work early so. Maybe tonight 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11

Fished long lake instead, the area off the road acme, was very disappointing. Still searching a honey hole near Barberton for some healthy channels/ flats


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

